# Put the accent mark where it is necessary



## Bouncingoffthewalls

¿Cómo se dice: "Put the accent mark where it is necessary?" 
Ponga la marca de acento donde lo está necesario.


----------



## blinkgirl

Ponga el *tilde*...
El acento se refiere al "stress", o sea, al énfasis que se le da a la letra/sílaba, y "tilde" es la marca escrita.
Espero que sea lo que buscas...


----------



## blinkgirl

Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> ¿Cómo se dice: "Put the accent mark where it is necessary?"
> Ponga la marca de acento donde lo está*sea* necesario.


----------



## Xinito

Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> ¿Cómo se dice: "Put the accent mark where it is necessary?"
> Ponga la marca de acento donde lo está necesario.


 
Or I would say:

"Ponga la tilde dondequiera que sea necesario."

=)


----------



## blinkgirl

Ahora se me ocurre...¿no es* la* tilde?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,


Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> ¿Cómo se dice: "Put the accent mark where it is necessary?"
> Ponga la marca de acento donde lo está sea necesario.


There are many ways to say it. Some suggestions: 
Marque la tilde donde sea necesario.
Ponga/marque las tildes necesarias.
Marque tilde donde haga falta.
Tilde lo que sea necesario. _<—Verb "tildar"._
Tilde las palabras que lo necesiten.

Regards


----------



## Xinito

blinkgirl said:


> Ahora se me ocurre...¿no es* la* tilde?


 
Ah sí, tenés razón.  =)


----------



## zumac

En términos generales. a la tilde se le llama una marca diacrítica.

DRAE.
*diacrítico**, ca**.*
(Del gr. διακριτικός, que distingue).

*1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un signo ortográfico: Que sirve para dar a una letra o a una palabra algún valor distintivo.


Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Sí y no, Zumac. La tilde no es un rasgo dicrítico en sí, pero sí puede tener esa función. 

En general, la marca que se usa sobre las vocales acentuadas la llama "tilde", sin que la consideremos necesariamente con función diacrítica. Dice el WRD:
*tilde *
1. f. Rasgo que se pone sobre algunas letras, como el que lleva la ñ o el que denota acentuación: la tilde diacrítica sirve para diferenciar el significado de algunos monosílabos.​La *tilde diacrítica* en español sirve para distinguir dos palabras de diferente uso y significado como "*él* (_pron._)" y "*el* (_art._)", "*de* (_prep._)" y "*dé* (_entregue, brinde_)" que se suelen pronunciar con diferente énfasis en la frase: Dile que le *dé de* comer.

El DPD aclara que puede decirse "el tilde" _(clic aquí)_, pero ya no es usual.

Saludos


----------



## miguelT

Pues, busqué una definición de la palabra "acento" en el diccionario (word reference . com) y encontré lo siguiente...
m. Tilde, signo ortográfico que se coloca sobre una vocal, de acuerdo a unas normas establecidas, indicando la sílaba tónica o algún matiz especial de pronunciación:
acento ortográfico.
Según ustedes, ¿es un error usar la palabra "acento" en lugar de "tilde"?


----------



## galio

No creo que sea enteramente incorrecto, de hecho es usual en el habla coloquial, pero se suele reservar _tilde_ para referirse al acento ortográfico. Todas las palabras tienen una sílaba tónica (acentuada) sin que eso implique que lleven tilde.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again:
"Acento" has a broader sense. In this case, we prefer "acento" for "stress, emphasis, accent" and "tilde" for "accent mark".

"Marcar el acento" can mean "tildar, poner la tilde" but also "make the emphasis stronger".

In short, the "tilde" is an "acento" but an "ancento" is not necessarily a "tilde".

As Galio said: all words have an "acento" (stress) but most words don't have a "tilde" (accent mark).

Regards .


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

blinkgirl said:


> Ponga el *tilde*...
> El acento se refiere al "stress", o sea, al énfasis que se le da a la letra/sílaba, y "tilde" es la marca escrita.
> Espero que sea lo que buscas...



Eh, Nunca he oído de la palabra"tilde" 
I see Spanish use "lo que" a lot. I know it means "what", but I don't know why it is paired with a Direct object pronoun. 

 o sea, al énfasis que se le da a la letra/sílaba, y "tilde" es la marca escrita.

Why did you use the imperative form of ser? 
-Amy


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are many ways to say it. Some suggestions:
> Marque la tilde donde sea necesario.
> Ponga/marque las tildes necesarias.
> Marque tilde donde haga falta.
> Tilde lo que sea necesario. _<—Verb "tildar"._
> Tilde las palabras que lo necesiten.
> 
> Regards



I looked up "tildar" it means to brand. 

Estoy confudida.


----------



## sadlymistaken

yes....

*Brand *the next words in the stressed letter if it is necessary:

marco ----> NO NECESSARY (marco has "stress" in the A, but it has not "TILDE")
pajaro ----> YES ----> pájaro


----------



## Milton Sand

Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> I looked up "tildar" it means to brand.
> Estoy confudida.


Don't worry. It's just that the WRD is missing that other definition. I hope they include it soon. But look at the Spanish definition: tildar.


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Milton Sand said:


> Don't worry. It's just that the WRD is missing that other definition. I hope they include it soon. But look at the Spanish definition: tildar.




Ponga el tilde a las letras que lo necesitan:

Why was "que" used? Why not "donde?" 

Gracias

Could I literally translate this: Put the accent mark (that) they need it.


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Marque la tilde donde sea necesario.

I only find "sea" in the imperative and the subjunctive mood. It makes no sense to use it in either cases.


----------



## Milton Sand

Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> Ponga el tilde a las letras que lo necesiten:
> 
> Why was "que" used? Why not "donde?"
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Could I literally translate this: Put the accent mark on the letters (that) they need it.


It means literally, "Put the accent mark *on the letters that* need it."

We don't use "donde" because the place to put it is already specified: las letras, not "las palabras (_the words_)". And the "que" is unavoidable here, just like the "that".

Please, choose "la tilde" instead of "el tilde".


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Ponga el tilde a las letras que lo necesiten

Okay, now that this sentence has a subject, why do we use the direct object pronoun lo? 

What is the use of "a" in this sentence (to- preposition?)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
Actually, "lo" doesn't refer to "tilde" (which we prefer to be feminine) but to the complete action "poner l*a* tilde".

You can also say, "Ponga *la* *tilde* a las letras que *la* necesiten", with the direct object "la" referring to "la tilde".

Still, there's something missing to make it sound natural... We usually prefer to duplicate the IO:
Pónga*les* la tilde *a las letras* que lo/la necesiten.

The "a" is a preposition with a sense of 'destination', which verb "poner" uses to introduce a IO. You could also choose "en" or "sobre" turning what was an indirect object into a circumstancial complement of place.

God, there's something more: 
Pónga*les las* tilde*s* *a las palabras *que lo/la*s* necesiten. = Put their accent marks on...
Pónga*les *tilde *a las palabras *que lo/la necesiten. = Put an accent mark on...
Ponga tilde a las palabras que lo/la necesiten. _<— I don't fell this one very natural._

I would choose "palabras" over "letras" since words are the ones that need their stressed point to be indicated, not letters. "Sílabas" is another good choice.

Regards,


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Xinito said:


> Or I would say:
> 
> "Ponga la tilde dondequiera que sea necesario."
> 
> =)



Can you please tell me why you used "sea." 
Nobody is answering this question.


----------



## Milton Sand

Well, that's a subject belonging to another thread. Search first in the lots of threads regarding "es" vs. "sea".
regards


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Póngales tilde a las sílabas que lo necesiten
les refers to the action being done (IO) to or for the object sílabas. Right? 
That need it= lo? 
Am I right? 
-Amy


----------



## Milton Sand

Bouncingoffthewalls said:


> Póngales tilde a las sílabas que lo necesiten
> les refers to the action being done (IO) to or for the indirect object sílabas **. Right?
> That need it= lo? **
> Am I right?
> -Amy


----------



## Bouncingoffthewalls

Muchas gracias!
Finalmente obtengo un completo respuesta  de la pregunta contestado. Tengo threads en aqui  que nunca fueron contestado totalmente.


----------



## SnowGirl

Until this minute I thought that _tilde_ was the word for ~ only, and that _accent mark_ was the word for á (the mark over the a).

I found this thread because I am looking for the Spanish word for "accent mark."  As I say, I have just learned that _tilde_ is the word.  Is there a specific word, then, for the ~ mark?  It is distinct enough that would seem to have its own term.


Thank you.


----------

